# back.ache



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Is a back ache in the kidney area any kind of methimazole or propanolol side effect that you have heard of? I am so paranoid about side effects. Its hard not to attribute every issue to the meds. I need to drink more water, I know this. But my back is mildly achy (not painful, just achy and noticeable) .


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't have any issues with propranolol. Maybe someone with ATD experience will be along soon. With Grave's I was achy all over.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StacyAr said:


> Is a back ache in the kidney area any kind of methimazole or propanolol side effect that you have heard of? I am so paranoid about side effects. Its hard not to attribute every issue to the meds. I need to drink more water, I know this. But my back is mildly achy (not painful, just achy and noticeable) .


Usually it's the liver mostly affected and it would be a very very good idea to call your doctor Monday about this.

Pain does radiate from the point of origin so...........................


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You say you know you don't drink enough water-

Start this weekend and if it does not improve go to your doctor.

I was on Tapazole for 4.5 years and had all over body pain - nothing localized.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

That's exactly my plan, Lovlkn!


----------

